# Calling all PSYCO's



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Attention fellow PSYCO's I just received an email from a member of the Portsmouth Anglers club They want us to help out the Kawanis Club operate a pier day for the kids. I have pasted the email below except for names. If you guys are intrested let me know ansd I will PM you he email address.

Ken

I am a member of Portsmouth Angler's Club. I wrote a short note some time ago asking if your club would be interested in helping the Kawanis Club operate a Pier Day for kids. I didn't get a response and decided to do this follow up. 
No money is needed. Just your fishing knowledge. The day is July 18th. If you can or can not help, please let me know either way. I don't know which pier it is being held. I know it is local. I can provide that detail.
Take care and thanks in advance.


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

*gerald is IN!!!*

definitely can help... so just let me know the dates... and i will be there... 

G


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

count me in


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

I'll help if it's at OVP. You understand why don'cha?

It's a great thing to do; but, this needs to go through the Prez too.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

*Juan_EZ*

yo man i'm down too... the only thing... uhh... i didn't see the e-mail mentioned.. just wondering about the details...


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I think this is the email he was referring to (1st post below Ken's name).



RedskinFan228 said:


> I am a member of Portsmouth Angler's Club. I wrote a short note some time ago asking if your club would be interested in helping the Kawanis Club operate a Pier Day for kids. I didn't get a response and decided to do this follow up.
> No money is needed. Just your fishing knowledge. The day is July 18th. If you can or can not help, please let me know either way. I don't know which pier it is being held. I know it is local. I can provide that detail.
> Take care and thanks in advance.


----------



## OVTODD210908 (May 15, 2006)

I'm up for it just let me know where it's gonna be


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

*ohhh...*

so that was the e-mail... errr... *remember, i'm not the sharpest hook in the tacklebox..

hahaa... just like ovtodd... just let me know when and where...


----------



## Mrs. AndyMedic (Apr 1, 2006)

sounds like fun...i'm in


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm in too


----------



## DigitalHunter (Jun 6, 2006)

*Bummer*

its on a tuesday? Blah, damn work getting in the way of fishing. I get off at 8:00pm, may be able to help in the pm. I'll be awaiting more details.


----------



## lurch1281 (Mar 1, 2005)

we'll see whats up, i may be able to make it.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

All those intrested here is the contact info I ommited the phone number but will PM it to all those that responded. You can contact one of them or contact Linda by email her email is:

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ken,

You don't know me but I am the Kiwanian who is looking for volunteers for
our Kid's Fishing Day. I work at the Ford plant with Tony and he was
gracious enough to help us out in our search for some adults to help us on
the pier that day with their knowledge and experience. Please feel free to
contact me at XXXXXXX. This is such welcome news! As with any other
club/organization ...... volunteers are worth their weight in gold!

Linda Smith


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

*KEN and PSYCOs*

i will be more than happy to take over this organizing of this day... if you would like... ken... i will get our boys together and bring our butts down to the pier.. whatcha think guys... contact me if you want to get in on kids day... ???


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

*OK, here's the information:*

What: Teach a kid to fish.

When: Tuesday, July 18, 2006 9:00 a.m. until 1:00 p.m. (They will have a crew there putting up tents and such from 7:00 a.m. if you want to arrive early and help set up etc.)

Where: James River Bridge Pier

There is no need to bring any tackle or bait or anything but your knowledge of fishing a desire to share the same. All the tackle and bait for the kids will be provided. There will be no casting. The kids will drop the lines over the side and, hopefully, reel in the fish!  

See you guys there!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Its now on my calendar. See you there!! 

Jim


----------



## OVTODD210908 (May 15, 2006)

I'm there as well


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

i have to work up there at 11..hmm maybe i can get a few hours off


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

*dang it...*

have to work them hours... but i'll see if i can get that day off.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Rory/Gerald thanks for taking the lead on this you know I would have if i was in town   you guys have fun and teach them kids how to fish.

Ken


----------



## OVTODD210908 (May 15, 2006)

I won't be able to make it, damn being a gov. contractor has its perks but when they want you to work ya gotta do it. everyone have fun


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

well Al, Gerald, Lauren(hope I spelled that right), Bill, Rory and myself attended. Met some nice kids and met some not so nice kids. It was lava hot out there, but Lonestar and Bass Pro made it all better. Not many fish were caught, several hardheads, a striper, a blue and a few ray/skate hookups. Bait of the day was squid and bwfb. The Kiwanis Thanked us for coming out and helping. I had a blast and looking forward to next years event.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks guys. I am glad some of you were able to lend a hand. I would have but i am still in sunny florida. I mean SUNNNNNNNNNNNNY Florida it is hot as a MF here. Especially walking around these theme parks. Went to Typhoon Lagoon Tuesday and man was it super hot. Now that I look like a lobster the vacation is complete. Getting ready to head back to Sea World and then the theme parks are complete. Get the whole day Friday to do some more freshwater fishing and lounging around the pool 

Then the looooooong drive home Sat. 

Sat night fishing maybe sunday fishing definately just not sure where yet.

Ken


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

*sea world?!*

dude!! don't forget to give us a detailed report of the fishing from sea world!! i'm pretty sure that you be able to bring in some cititation fish from there!!! 

as always... just jokin'... but... a hand line some some FBBW... you know the rest....

see ya when you get back 

werd..


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Now thats fishing extreme!!! What size shock and circle do you use to catch orca or Shamu? Sounds like you and the fam are having a blast. Just put some butter ummmm wait a minute got to be healthy some olive oil on that sun burn and stick a fork in ya cause your done.


----------



## lurch1281 (Mar 1, 2005)

BrokenRod said:


> well Al, Gerald, Lauren(hope I spelled that right), Bill, Rory and myself attended.


hey now, i was there too. really had a lot of fun helpin the future PSYCO members out.


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

My apologies Steve. it's not the heat it's the humidity.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

So who's looking at Steve?? I was looking at Lauren! Besides, Steve [aka Lurch] is so little he's easy to miss.


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

lol


----------



## lurch1281 (Mar 1, 2005)

i tend to blend in with large crowds of little people sometimes


----------



## Mrs. AndyMedic (Apr 1, 2006)

yeah you guys i had such a good time, and i have the flip-flop tan to remind me. the guy from the kiwanis thanked me and said he hoped that we'd do it again next year. i told him we'd do it for sure...


----------

